# Takeing the test this Thurs.



## ivey_usmc (Oct 26, 2008)

Im taking the test this thursday. Any last minute advise?


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 26, 2008)

Relax, either you know it or you don't.  Arrive early, make sure you have 2 forms of ID, the less stuff you take the better.


----------



## EMTJDUB (Oct 26, 2008)

EMT-P or EMT-B??? I haven't taken the EMT-P exam yet, but I'm going to soon. I've been looking over scenarios and treatments.


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Advice.... relax and do not get all worked right before the test. The test becomes 10x harder when you are all worked up and anxious.

Good Luck! and let us know how you do.

Take Care,


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Take deep breaths! Try to stay as relaxed as possible.
Good luck!


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 28, 2008)

ivey_usmc said:


> Im taking the test this thursday. Any last minute advise?



Don't do any last minute cram sessions and get plenty of rest the night before. Best of luck and make sure to let us know when the results come in.


----------



## ivey_usmc (Oct 28, 2008)

EMTJDUB said:


> EMT-P or EMT-B??? I haven't taken the EMT-P exam yet, but I'm going to soon. I've been looking over scenarios and treatments.




im doing my emt basic


----------



## ivey_usmc (Oct 31, 2008)

I just took my test. I feel like I did pretty good. I was on question #118 in a little over a hour when it cut off. I guess ill find out in a day or two.


----------



## ivey_usmc (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got the results. I failed again! This is the second time. Im not too sure if there is going to be a third:censored:


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sorry ivey


----------



## EMTJDUB (Oct 31, 2008)

I know the feeling, but don't let the test stand between you and your goal! I took my EMT-P practical exam twice before I passed it!! I went back and studied the basics and figured out what I was doing wrong was something simple. Just hit the books again, grab a "Practice Exam" book and run through that until you know it cover to cover. When you take the test again, and I know you will, go in with a positive additude and RELAX. David beat Goliath mentally before he beat him physically. God Bless bro.


----------



## PRP Firefighter (Oct 31, 2008)

It is very easy to over think the test. Study the material and dont give up. I know a lot of very good EMT's that took several times to pass.

Good Luck and dont give up !!!:mellow:


----------

